# Drying?



## craterlake (Apr 17, 2011)

I have read about using a brown paper bag to dry mj. A couple of my plants had a bunch of little flowers all up and down the stem that can't be hung to dry. I have placed them in a bag and everytime I burp my curing mj, I open the bag and stir it up a little, not too vigorously though! Is this an OK way to dry? And should it be in a single layer in the bag or can you have it an inch or so thick? There appears to be a lot of info on harvesting and curing, but not too much on drying. I know to not dry too fast or slow, so I'm watching it closely. Most are hanging or curing, but I have a bunch of these little flowers that I can't hang, so what's the best way to dry them?

tanks!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2011)

You could clip the stem to a hanger or something like that.  I usually keep buds that small for hash rather than trying to dry and smoke them.  I don't like using paper bags to dry.  I believe that huge amounts of trichs stick to the brown paper and everytime you jousle the buds around, you are knocking trichs off them.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 18, 2011)

you could have left them on the stem to hang, but now i would sit them on a screen or somthing simillar and then when ready, into the jar, the jar can then be burped or openned occasionally until ready to be jared for good.


----------



## craterlake (Apr 18, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You could clip the stem to a hanger or something like that. I usually keep buds that small for hash rather than trying to dry and smoke them. I don't like using paper bags to dry. I believe that huge amounts of trichs stick to the brown paper and everytime you jousle the buds around, you are knocking trichs off them.


 
I worry about that too, but these are very smokable little buds maybe an inch or two across so I want to save them. I thought about putting them in a colander (which of course has holes in it) and covering it with someething. Maybe that would be better than a brown bag???


----------



## craterlake (Apr 18, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> you could have left them on the stem to hang, but now i would sit them on a screen or somthing simillar and then when ready, into the jar, the jar can then be burped or openned occasionally until ready to be jared for good.


 
These were the flowers that grow all down the stem close to the main stem. Not much of a stem of there own I'm afraid. I did hang several of the plants with the stem in place but two of the plants I cut off all the little buds...not such a good idea huh?? Plus, it is VERY tedious!! So I'll do different next time! The ones I hung, stem and all, did just fine drying. So I will do that from now on and save myself a lot of work!!

tanks for the help!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2011)

Even though they are smokeable, like you mentioned it is tedious to trim.  This is why buds like this go into my hash makings.


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Even though they are smokeable, like you mentioned it is tedious to trim.  This is why buds like this go into my hash makings.



:yeahthat:

First cpl harvests I tried manicuring the smaller buds but gave up and do like THG....that is why I have about 3-4 pounds of hash material in my freezer. Way easier to make some ISO or bubble with it.


----------



## craterlake (Apr 19, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> you could have left them on the stem to hang, but now i would sit them on a screen or somthing simillar and then when ready, into the jar, the jar can then be burped or openned occasionally until ready to be jared for good.


Thanks for this, and I have taken all these little buds out of the brown paper bags and spread them on a cookie sheet to dry. Then I just gently turn them a couple times a day. I'm hoping that's going to work. I have my other stuff curing in tupperware bowls, but I hear I should get mason jars instead. So I will be investing in them.

tanks!



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You could clip the stem to a hanger or something like that. I usually keep buds that small for hash rather than trying to dry and smoke them. I don't like using paper bags to dry. I believe that huge amounts of trichs stick to the brown paper and everytime you jousle the buds around, you are knocking trichs off them.


OK, I have moved my little buds out of the bag and onto a cookie sheet to dry. I have everything drying/curing in a cool dark low humidity room so I am hoping for the best! I have never made hash so that will be another learning experience for me!!

tanks!


----------



## Sinsemilla717 (Aug 28, 2013)

Im drying untill ready to go into the jars insted of doing the brown paper bag method and i would like to know  what are the pros and cons


----------



## The Poet (Aug 30, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess,

     I just stopped by to read and noticed your post about tric's sticking to paper bags and I was going to de-hang and bag something tomorrow! Saved again by the Hemp Goddess and it's a Goddess that you are.


                                    Thanks 


                                           The Poet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2013)

I have no popcorn except the kinds I pop...


----------



## Nataniel (Sep 13, 2013)

I usually leave all the green lie flat on a table in a ventilated attic. Come up to turn it different sides, and that's it. Just make sure the place is clean and there is income for fresh air. Cheers!


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

You can also put them in a net bag (like would come with a bag of potatoes or onions) to hang and dry.


----------

